# Forcer le finder à se fermer ?/ Arrêter une tâche en cours



## help_Nathalie (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Hier, j'ai voulu copier-coller une série de photos de l'ordinateur d'un amie sur ma clé USB. Suite à une erreur de manipulation de ma part, son iBook a commencé à coller les photos sur le bureau. Me rendant compte de mon erreur (et parce qu'il y a avait plus de 800 photos ), j'ai voulu interrompre la tâche. 
Mal m'en a pris. Depuis, la "petite roue arc-en-ciel" tourne sans s'arrêt et pas moyen d'interrompre la requête. Que faire ?
Je crois comprendre que c'est le Finder qui tourne en rond (je n'ai pu en effet activer le gestionnaire de tâches, il ne semble pas qu'il y ait d'applications encore ouvertes).
Comment faire pour arrêter cette demande ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## STYYX (13 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Essaies, si ce n'est déjà fait, de faire ctrl+pomme+esc, si verras si une ou plusieurs applications sont encore ouvertes. Fais forcer à quitter la ou les appli ouvertes. Normalement l'arc en ciel devrait s'arrêter, tu peux le faire aussi sur le finder. Si ça persiste, appuis longtemps sur le bouton de démarrage, ton mac s'éteindra.

Bon courage


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Septembre 2008)

STYYX a dit:


> appuis longtemps sur le bouton de démarrage, ton mac s'éteindra.



... oui, un simple redémarrage devrait suffire !!!


----------



## help_Nathalie (13 Septembre 2008)

Merci à GraphicDesign et à STYYX pour leurs réponses.
J'ai déjà fait les deux manip : ctrl+pomme+esc et éteindre l'ordinateur.
Mais dans le 1er cas, je n'obtiens rien, càd pas de fenêtre me permettant de quitter les applications, ni le finder ; dans le second, quand je rallume l'ordinateur - et pareils pour mes amis qui ont laissé leur MAC "dormir" toute une nuit -, je me retrouve dans la même situation, à savoir que l'arc en ciel tourne toujours, à l'indentique d'hier.
La seule différence avec hier, c'est que le copain a pu ouvrir l'application de photos Kodak quand hier, je ne pouvais rien faire du tout, à part forcer la fermeture du micro.
Je reste ouverte à toute nouvelle proposition. Merci de votre aide. Je suis très em... d'avoir planté le Mac de ces amis !


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2008)

En cas de gros plantage, tu as toujours la mauvaise -parfois la seule- option de couper l'arrivée du courant. Très peu recommandé.
S'il plante au démarrage, essaie de redémarrer sans les extensions (appuie en cours de démarrage sur la touche Majuscule). Si ça fonctionne et que tu as de nouveau la main, avec Outil Disque Dur, tu répares les autorisations après voir vérifié l'intégrité du disque. Et s'il reste des fichiers photos sur le Bureau, tu les fais glisser dans la Corbeille et tu t'en débarrasses&#8230;
Et ensuite, tu redémarres normalement.


----------



## help_Nathalie (13 Septembre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse Teo.
Juste un complément de question : dans le cas où les photos n'auraient pas été copiées-collées, mais seulement déplacées (ce que deux copains m'ont dit, ils ont un doute sur le copier-coller), ne risqué-je pas de perdre ces photos si je les mets dans la corbeille (à moins que je puisse les récupérer pour les remettre dans le bon dossier après le redémarrage ?).
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

help_Nathalie a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse Teo.
> Juste un complément de question : dans le cas où les photos n'auraient pas été copiées-collées, mais seulement déplacées (ce que deux copains m'ont dit, ils ont un doute sur le copier-coller), ne risqué-je pas de perdre ces photos si je les mets dans la corbeille (à moins que je puisse les récupérer pour les remettre dans le bon dossier après le redémarrage ?).
> Merci.



le plus simple pour déplacer 800 photos, est de simplement déplacer le dossier qui les contient ou si celui-ci fait défaut, d'en créer un.

*******
pour intentionnellement déplacer un fichier dans le but de le copier (par exemple sur le bureau) la _manip_ consiste à appuyer sur la touche *alt* (Option) pendant le déplacement. 
un *+ *de couleur verte apparaît.

mais, dans le cas d'un simple transfert vers un support de stockage physique, en général on déplace simplement les fichiers vers l'unité de stockage.
ce qui veut dire que les photos ont _simplement_ été déplacées d'un endroit à un autre (en l'occurrence le bureau).

donc, voir dans le dossier ou à "l'emplacement d'origine" des photos, si elles y sont toujours et remettre celles du bureau dans le dossier ou à "l'emplacement d'origine".


.


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2008)

Pas beaucoup plus à ajouter à ce que te dis LHO  Le Finder a du simplement tenter une copie, non un déplacement. Vous pouvez toujours vérifier si les fichiers originaux sont toujours là. Mais je déconseille l'utilisation des fichiers copiés, ils ont du être corrompus par le "crash" du Finder. Peut-être pas tous, mais je te conseillerai de les recopier à partir des fichiers originaux.
Pour le "crash" en lui-même, j'imagine que le Finder a juste eu des problèmes à lancer la copie, 800 éléments photo ça du surcharger la mémoire et provoquer un crash. J'imagine qu'après quelques réparations des autorisations+disque, cela ira mieux.
Dans le pire des cas, il faudra penser à re installer le système, mais cela m'étonnerait. Dans ce cas, pensez à sauvegarder tout ce qui doit l'être. C'est plus embêtant que dangereux


----------



## help_Nathalie (15 Septembre 2008)

Merci de vos réponses, Teo et Lho. Aux dernières nouvelles, le déplacement en sens inverse semblait marcher, mais l'opération s'avérait très longue...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

c'est normal
800 photos c'est un sacré morceau
et le bureau n'est pas du tout fan de nombreux fichiers ( ou lourds)

et c'est exactement comme au travail
t'as le coursier ( à la bourre ) qui a déposé 800 enveloppes kraft contenant des clichés,  vlan , en vrac 
 sur le petit bureau de la reception ( alors qu'à coté y a les étagères renforcées faites pour ca, il a oublié c'est un djeune, et il a pas le temps)
faut donc une batterie de stagiaires pour mettre tout ce fatras  au bon endroit
( et pis 800 enveloppes à la reception ca fait desordre)


----------

